# Saving a vineyard



## REDRUM (Nov 30, 2014)

So my father-in-law has decided that he doesn't want to put all the work into his vineyard any more (specifically, he wants to travel and things like that without worrying about his vines). He wanted to rip them all out but I've (hopefully) convinced him to keep them .. on the condition that I look after everything! The vines have been there for 35 years so it would be a massive shame if they were pulled out.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/vineyards-wineries/bepos-block-95.html

He's going to teach me about pruning, canopy management and everything but no doubt I will be asking plenty of Q's here too... looking forward to learning more about maintaining the vineyard.

This year's crop is looking good, there has been a good amount of spring rain so hopefully the hot dry weather kicks in at the right time!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck, Redrum!! I hope this works out as a very enjoyable undertaking for you!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 1, 2014)

So what kind of grapes have you guys got growing? Make sure you get a map! WVMJ


----------



## grapeman (Dec 1, 2014)

That is a noble venture of continuing on with the vineyard. Too many times they fall by the wayside as one generation drops out and nobody is there to pick up the reins. Good luck with it all.


----------



## francois_du_nord (Dec 1, 2014)

Awesome! Looks like a good start, but quite a bit of work. Perhaps you've got a new career in the offing. 

Best of luck, looks like a great opportunity.

Best, Fran


----------



## garymc (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm also looking for an intelligent, ambitious, energetic young person that I can Tom Sawyer into carrying on the tradition. Just as soon as I can get the tradition established.


----------



## Sage (Dec 1, 2014)

garymc said:


> I'm also looking for an intelligent, ambitious, energetic young person that I can Tom Sawyer into carrying on the tradition. Just as soon as I can get the tradition established.



+1 on that


----------



## REDRUM (Dec 1, 2014)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> So what kind of grapes have you guys got growing? Make sure you get a map! WVMJ



Grenache, as well as some eating grapes (one white and one red, no idea of the variety!)


----------



## REDRUM (Dec 1, 2014)

francois_du_nord said:


> Awesome! Looks like a good start, but quite a bit of work. Perhaps you've got a new career in the offing.
> 
> Best of luck, looks like a great opportunity.
> 
> Best, Fran



Cheers! Thankfully I will have a couple of bro's-in-law helping too.


----------



## oregondabbler (Dec 3, 2014)

It looks like the vines are in pretty good shape. How many vines are in this vineyard?


----------



## REDRUM (Dec 3, 2014)

To be honest I've never counted. The vineyard is approx 15x20m = 300 square metres, including a veggie patch. 12 rows of vines, at a guess each one probably spaced 1.5m apart.
So as a rough estimate ... 120 vines.
I have a feeling some are planted a bit too close together, there are some that aren't too healthy too so maybe one of the first tasks will be to thin it out a little bit.
I've attached a picture from google maps to give an idea of the scale vs house & car.


----------



## mgmarty (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow. That is great! I'm glad you want to taken over, my vines are just two years old. I hope someday to pass mine on to someone who will care for them. Just like you.


----------



## oregondabbler (Dec 7, 2014)

A nice piece of heaven! I have something similar and can sympathize with your father in law -- at some point it can get to be too much. But if you are willing to put in the time, it's a wonderful past-time. I'm sure it's a relief to your father in law that you are going to keep it going. And to everybody's benefit too -- 120 vines can put out a good deal of wine.


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 17, 2015)

Sure can!
The father-in-law has his doubts that I'm going to bother maintaining it. He keeps saying 'just buy grapes from a winery, much easier'.. Just need to prove that I'll do it properly!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 17, 2015)

Go for it with gusto. Prove him wrong and show him some great Grenache wine!


----------

